# Scallop Season Open on a Limited basisi



## for access (Jul 18, 2005)

Effective 1/26, Bay Scallop season is open, at least on a limited basis. 

Specifically, recreational harvesting is permitted on Sat. and Sun. ONLY during the hours of 7:30 am to 4:00 pm throughout all of Pamlico Sound. The limit is 1/2 bushel per person and 1 bushel per boat. There is no size limit (as per Tina Moore 800-682-2632 ).

Polluted water closures DO NOT apply (per conversation with Patty Fowler 800-682-2632). That said, if you are interested in the polluted closures for clams and Oysters you can find them at described in the following maps http://www.deh.enr.state.nc.us/shellfish/images/maps/H-4 Map 8.pdf and http://www.deh.enr.state.nc.us/shellfish/images/maps/H-5 Map 7.pdf.


----- Original Message ----- 
From: SueAnn Bay 
To: [email protected] 
Sent: Thursday, January 22, 2009 3:29 PM
Subject: SPAM: SC-1-09 SCALLOP OPEN


SC-1-2009







PROCLAMATION
RE: 2009 BAY SCALLOP SEASON 

Dr. Louis B. Daniel III, Director, Director, Division of Marine Fisheries, hereby announces that effective at 7:30 A.M., Monday, January 26, 2009, the bay scallop season WILL OPEN in the area described below with the following restrictions and SHALL CLOSE at 4:00 P.M. April 1, 2009 unless superseded by an earlier proclamation:

I. AREA DESCRIPTION

An area in Core and Pamlico sounds east and north of a line beginning in Marshallberg at a point 34° 43.1500’ N - 76° 31.2000’ W; running southeasterly to Beacon “42A” off Marshallberg; running southeasterly to Beacon “10” off Browns Island; running southwesterly to Beacon “6”off Eastmouth Bay; running southwesterly to Beacon “35” at the entrance to Barden Inlet Channel; running southerly along Bardens Inlet Channel to Core Banks at a point 34° 38.1000’ N - 76° 30.9000’ W. The remainder of the State’s internal waters will remain closed to commercial and recreational harvest of bay scallops.

II. HARVEST TIMES AND METHODS

A. Scallops may be taken from 7:30 A.M. to 4:00 P.M. by hand, with hand rakes, hand tongs, dip nets and scoops.
B. Commercial harvest will be allowed on Monday, Wednesday and Friday each week.
C. Recreational harvest will be allowed Saturday and Sunday ONLY. 
D. SCALLOPS SHALL NOT BE TAKEN WITH DREDGES, NOR SHALL DREDGES BE POSSESSED ABOARD A VESSEL USED TO TAKE SCALLOPS. 

II.I HARVEST LIMITS

A. For commercial purposes no person shall take, attempt to take, or have in possession more than five (5) U.S. standard bushels per person per day. No combined fishing operation, regardless of the number of persons or boats which may be involved, shall take, attempt to take, or have in possession more than ten (10) U.S. standard bushels per day. No person shall transfer scallops from the catching vessel to any other vessel or transport scallops by any vessel other than the vessel from which they are harvested.
B. For recreational purposes, no person shall take or have in possession more than ½ bushel of scallops per person per day not to exceed one bushel if two or more persons are on a vessel.

IV. GENERAL INFORMATION

A. This proclamation is issued under the authority of G.S. 113-170.4; 113-170.5; 113-182; 113-221.1; 143B-289.52 and N.C. Marine Fisheries Rules 15A NCAC 3H .0103, 3K .0501.
B. It is unlawful to violate the provisions of any proclamation issued by the Fisheries Director under his delegated authority per 15A NCAC 3H .0103.
C. The recreational harvest limit cannot be combined with the commercial harvest limit.
E. The harvest of bay scallops from any properly posted Research Sanctuary is prohibited by Marine Fisheries Rule 15A NCAC 3I .0109.
F. This action is being taken to allow harvest of bay scallops according to the provisions of the Bay Scallop Fishery Management Plan.


----------



## JeepMike (Feb 4, 2008)

HECK YEAH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I'm going out every weekend for the rest of winter!!!!!!! Sooo many scallops,, yummy!!!!!!!

Thank you for the post!!


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

Awsume!!!


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

Found out this morning that our area isn't the one being open...


----------



## for access (Jul 18, 2005)

*Clarification Coming*

I have this *in writing * from Tina Moore the co-lead in the management plan.



> Hello Jim and Ginny,
> 
> All of Pamlico Sound is considered open according to Proclamation SC-1-2009. It is described below as " An area in Core and Pamlico sounds east and north of a line beginning in Marshallberg", the line occurs along the southern end of Core Sound along the beacons from Marshallberg to Bardens Inlet. If you have further questions please call or email us anytime.
> 
> ...


Nonetheless, I have followed up with enforcement as follows. *I want the answer in writing.*




> After speaking with Tina Moore of DMF, I posted the proclamation copied below. Ms. Moore assured me that the opening of the scallop season applied to all of Pamlico Sound.
> 
> Subsequent to my conversation someone posted the following on one of our disucssion boards. So before we all go out to harvest scallops next week, could you please clarify the point. Does the opening of the harvest season for Scallops apply to the Hatteras Area?
> 
> ...


----------



## for access (Jul 18, 2005)

*Status Report*

We have Tina Moore (Shellfish biologist and co-lead on scallop management plan) stating all of Pamlico Sound is open.

Prior to Baitwaister's most recent post Irene from the Island Free Press did some confirmation leg work. 



> Jeff Hawkins a member of the Marine Fisheries Board told Sue West that he voted for the proclomation and that the Hatteras area is the area he voted to open.


Sue West will be writing a more complete article for the Island Free Press, anticipated early next week. Furthermore, I will post the response from enforcement when I get it.

Bottom line, I see no reason not to go harvest scallops next Saturday.


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

for access said:


> Bottom line, I see no reason not to go harvest scallops next Saturday.





> *BAITWASTER* Yup, sounds (pun intended) like it is open.
> 
> I thought the Proclamation was describing four sides of a "box" in the Core sound out to Bardens Inlet (Cape Lookout)but didn't have a map to review.
> 
> You'd think a description "east of a line" would have the line ending up North in Dare County.



Better me than the seagulls that keep droppin the dern things all over 12...


----------



## Big Rob (Jun 2, 2008)

***

I've never scalloped before. I do a little crabbin' up around Morehead City (Salter Path to be exact). Just recreational, but I enjoy trying to get serious about it. I'll be up there for a convention of sorts the last weekend of March. Hope there's still a soft shell or two left.


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

Big Rob said:


> I've never scalloped before. I do a little crabbin' up around Morehead City (Salter Path to be exact). Just recreational, but I enjoy trying to get serious about it. I'll be up there for a convention of sorts the last weekend of March. Hope there's still a soft shell or two left.


 It's every bit as fun as crabbing,and the eat about as good too...


----------



## JeepMike (Feb 4, 2008)

You gone out and got you some yet DD? I sure did! If you want some I'll swing 'em by and let you try 'em out!!


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

JeepMike said:


> You gone out and got you some yet DD? I sure did! If you want some I'll swing 'em by and let you try 'em out!!


 It doesn't open till Saturday.. Or did you get them from a commercial??


----------



## dirtyhandslopez (Nov 17, 2006)

Question. If a bird happens to drop one or two when flying over a pan of boiling water and and they land in the pan, can you eat them?


----------



## Finger_Mullet (Aug 19, 2005)

*Bird*

My guess would be yes you can. Just don't tell anyone that you did!!

I bet that is what happened with JeepMike. Just a whole flock of birds did the dropping.

Darin


----------



## JeepMike (Feb 4, 2008)

Finger_Mullet said:


> My guess would be yes you can. Just don't tell anyone that you did!!
> 
> I bet that is what happened with JeepMike. Just a whole flock of birds did the dropping.
> 
> Darin


Thats my story and I'm sticking to it!!!  haha I thought I was playing by the rules when I was out gathering, I found out later I was in the wrong. Woops! :beer:


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

JeepMike said:


> Thats my story and I'm sticking to it!!!  haha I thought I was playing by the rules when I was out gathering, I found out later I was in the wrong. Woops! :beer:


 Well,how were they,just cleaned mine,gonna cookem up tonight...


----------



## Finger_Mullet (Aug 19, 2005)

*Scallops*

Being that I know basically nothing about scallops except the ones you get at the seafood joint, how big are these scallops that you are finding?

I flew down to Panama City Beach, FL a few years ago to fish on some rich dude's boat. On the way back in we stopped in this shallow flat and off the boat the mate went. He swam around in the weeds and brought back up this bucket of huge scallops. They were awesome on the grill with red snapper and grouper.

Are the ones that you are finding really big or are they small???

Mike, I would not worry about starting a little early. It happens to the best of us. At least you was not getting them before you knew a season was coming. I had to give you a hard time.

Darin


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

*The mate you saw was getting ocean scallops..*

These are bay scallops... This yr they are a bit bigger than 3yrs ago when they had a season for recs.. They are between a half to three quarters in in diameter and some are an inch or so long.. They taste much sweeter than the ocean scallops,but definatly are no where near as big...


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

Thought ya'll might want to see what bay scallops look like after they're done up... Fried scallops,baked tater,fried vegez asparagus,mushrooms,snow peas,and redpeppers...

It was somekinda good I'm here ta tellya,hopefully they'll open the season next yr as well..


----------



## Big Rob (Jun 2, 2008)

Duuuuuuuuuuuuude !! Anytime you're in Wilmington, give me a call. I got plenty of ketchup !!


----------



## jay b (Dec 1, 2002)

Good looking eats you've got there Kenny !!

I've read the whole thread and I didn't see where anyone talks about how you gather those little suckers. I know they just basically lay on the bottom and don't cover up so I guess my question is can you gather them by just putting on a pair of waders, grab a rake and walk the shoreline or do you need something more sophisticated.


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

jay b said:


> Good looking eats you've got there Kenny !!
> 
> I've read the whole thread and I didn't see where anyone talks about how you gather those little suckers. I know they just basically lay on the bottom and don't cover up so I guess my question is can you gather them by just putting on a pair of waders, grab a rake and walk the shoreline or do you need something more sophisticated.


 I'd add to that,walk reefs as well as shoreline,bring a five gallon bucket,and tie a "tote box" to your waste this is handy for keeping the bucket straight and not falling over.. Many of the places down here have them so thick,many folks have been gathering them with thier hands...


----------



## basstardo (Jun 5, 2006)

I'm not a fan of scallops, never have been, but I'd like to try these. Especially fried. The only way I'll eat clams is fried clam strips. That looks tasty Kenny.


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

basstardo said:


> I'm not a fan of scallops, never have been, but I'd like to try these. Especially fried. The only way I'll eat clams is fried clam strips. That looks tasty Kenny.



Have you ever eaten bay scallops as opposed to sea scallops... Dude you can eat these things raw and they be somekinda tasty...


----------



## basstardo (Jun 5, 2006)

I honestly don't know. The coupla times I tried 'em, they were rubbery and not very good. I had the same opinion of flounder until I caught one myself and cooked it. Big difference. I'm still not crazy about flounder, but it's much, much better when it's fresh caught. I imagine catching these fresh outta the water would make a huge difference.


----------



## jay b (Dec 1, 2002)

Thanks Kenny I might have to make a run down to the promissed land. Just a different type of fishing (shell-fishing)

Terry the key of any seafood is to be fresh, the ones you got were probably frozen and may not have cooked right.


----------



## mutualchris (Jan 25, 2008)

Any scallops to be had up near New Inlet just south of Pea Island?


----------



## coast58 (Oct 19, 2004)

*Fort macon*

I work on the Coast Guard on Fort Macon. Would scallops be on or around this area somewhere????

I am new to the area and have never scalloped before.


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

mutualchris said:


> Any scallops to be had up near New Inlet just south of Pea Island?


 Saw some that were cracked on the ashphalt by seagulls,so I'd say there should be some..



coast58 said:


> I work on the Coast Guard on Fort Macon. Would scallops be on or around this area somewhere????
> 
> I am new to the area and have never scalloped before.



I'm not sure where that is on Pamlico?? You first need to read the ruling that "For Access" posted on where you can and can't harvest...


----------

